# Does anybody else think that Ryanair land their planes fairly violently?



## z104 (19 Oct 2009)

Does anybody else think that Ryanair land their planes fairly violently.

They seem to come in really fast and then whallop bounce, you're on the ground, Brake hard and swing into the terminal.

was on a flight the other night and there was deadly silence on the plane on the approach. The pilot couldn't keep a straight line on the approach, violent tip left then right then left then right. People around had total fear in their faces.

He eventualy landed with the usual whallop and bounce and trumpet music.


----------



## Westgolf (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Heard at one stage that the particular landing style was a fuel saving idea ?

Westgolf


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



Westgolf said:


> Heard at one stage that the particular landing style was a fuel saving idea ?
> 
> Westgolf



If its as bad as OP says it may also be a money making racket on extra loo paper if the rumours about his [broken link removed]


----------



## colm5 (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Thought this too, and the only thing I could think of was

1. Their new planes have those fancy wing tips at the end, which possibly reduce the uplift on the way down if you know what I mean (or maybe not)
or
2. It saves tire rubber, as the longer you are rolling the more they would wear I would think. (the slam it down and ride the break approach)


----------



## RMCF (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Can't imagine why a hard landing would be decided upon to save fuel?

Or the fact that Airbus or Boeing would design a plane that has wingtips IF this meant that every landing is heavy.

Surely it is just the odd dodgy landing (perhaps the conditions don't help?) that is to blame? Or nervous or inexperienced pilots?

I have flown many times with various airlines and get plenty of smooth landings, plenty of hard landings and plenty of non-descript landings. And Ryanair come in in all categories.


----------



## mathepac (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



RMCF said:


> ...  Surely it is just the odd dodgy landing (perhaps the conditions don't help?) that is to blame? Or nervous or inexperienced pilots? ...


Mick's new money-saving idea is to dispense with €300k p.a. pilots and use €25k p.a. cabin-staff for landings and take-offs (he may have to review this idea as the normal sequence is to have a take-off and then a landing, but hey, no-one's perfect). The bit in the middle, which used to be called flying,  is now taken care of by the on-board computers linked to GPS at the departure point and destination. In the short-term, the trolly-dolly  take-offs and landings may be a trifle eventful, but sure they'll pick it up in time and they'll be grand.

His rationale is why should he pay two additional passengers in the front huge wages so they can sit in comfort, drink coffee, chat up the cabin crew and compare golf scores while the plane that he paid good money to Boeing for flys itself, when he really only needs 'pilots' for five-minutes or so at the beginning and end of each flight.

Mick is a smart man.


----------



## woodbine (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



Sue Ellen said:


> If its as bad as OP says it may also be a money making racket on extra loo paper if the rumours about his [broken link removed]


 


could be worse i suppose:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-Fvo2XpiSc&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## gipimann (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

I agree with Niallers,
I fly to Bournemouth several times a year with Ryanair, and have experienced heavy and fast landings in both airports almost every time. One time we hit the ground so hard I was expecting either a crater in the runway or a burst tyre - and my back ached for the weekend! I get the impression that the pilots are relying on the good braking system of the plane to stop them in time rather than judging the landing speed more carefully - but that's very much a "scared stiff passenger" theory!!

I've also flown with Aer Lingus, BMI and Aer Arann in the past 2 years, and their landings were smooth as silk by comparison.


----------



## Fintan (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

I noticed this before too and asked a pilot friend of mine about it. He said ideally landing should be as smooth as possible however its impossible to get all your landings like this. He went on to say when the weather is bad (wind, rain etc) the safest option is to get the plane down safely, which I would say is what the OP experienced. 

I doubt Ryanair would try and save money on landings as a) the pilots would go public b) a crash is not the type of publicity any airline wants.


----------



## RonanC (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Im surprise nobody has looked at this


----------



## Complainer (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

The Aeroflot pilots based in Shannon had a reputation as providing the gentlest of landings - they had been trained that way to minimise wear and tear on the tyres.


----------



## Staples (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



Niallers said:


> Does anybody else think that Ryanair land their planes fairly violently.


 
I've noticed this too although not on every occasion.  The weather conditions have never been a factor so it might be down to the particular "rough" style of the pilots.  I get the impression that some of them are a bit dodgy.  I sometimes have the the impression of the pilot as sitting there with a fag in his mouth, tie loosened, cap askew, just anxious to get parked and head off to the bookies.

And the trumpet music at the end of the flight cracks me up.  It's as if Ryanair actually seeks to be tacky as a policy.


----------



## Tinker Bell (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



Complainer said:


> The Aeroflot pilots based in Shannon had a reputation as providing the gentlest of landings - they had been trained that way to minimise wear and tear on the tyres.


Not in my experience of Aeroflot. About twenty five years ago my job required weekly flights all over Europe. Dan Air and Aeroflot were two that I tried not to use. But that was then and this is now


----------



## starlite68 (21 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

i know i am probably in the minority here but i would never fly ryan air...too many stories about cost cutting ect..has to end in tears someday.


----------



## Deas (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Is it possible thet the airports that Ryanair uses has shorter runways than the main airports, necessitating sharper landings and quicker stops?


----------



## Leo (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

This one's easy, land hard and fast and you don't eat into the turn-around time as much.


----------



## z104 (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Maybe some of their pilots were former fighter jet pilots used to landing on aircraft carriers.


----------



## Emiso (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*

Mr Emiso is an airline pilot,

He just loves to get stuck talking to bores describing every flight that they've ever been on and where the pilot went wrong taking off, in the cruise and landing.


----------



## corkgal (27 Oct 2009)

They use Boeings, lots of the aer lingus ones are airbus and are supposed to have better suspension in them.
Might just be that?

Maybe they are just less likely to turn around for a second approach and hence the rougher landings?


----------



## corkgal (27 Oct 2009)

I think all the stories about cost cutting are hyped up so the consumer thinks Ryanair is cutting costs to the bone and hence inexpensive!
Its PR.


----------



## z104 (27 Oct 2009)

*Re: Ryanair landings*



Emiso said:


> Mr Emiso is an airline pilot,
> 
> He just loves to get stuck talking to bores describing every flight that they've ever been on and where the pilot went wrong taking off, in the cruise and landing.


 

Does he work for Ryanair by any chance.


----------



## Rois (30 Oct 2009)

In quite a few decades of flying, Ryanair's the only one where the door fell off as we landed in Kerry airport.

Strange thing was, no one seemed too surprised, perhaps they're used to it!!


----------



## so-crates (30 Oct 2009)

I've been trying to work this one out as well. I think it is possible they are landing the planes rather hard but I haven't been flying them often enough in recent times to comment definitively. The times I have taken them I have certainly noticed the landing and it has seemed like the pilot has it in for the runway and wants to smack it hard. 
The trouble I have is I wonder if I am expecting the jolt and am tensing up on landing without realising thus exacerbating the effect. I don't think I am though as I am a very experienced flyer and never nervous but I can't discount the possibility that I expect it. Think I will have to invest in some accelerometers and see if I can measure the jolt objectively


----------

